# Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?



## Torben456 (26. Februar 2012)

*Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich habe folgende Frage und zwar wollte ich mir die Woche 'Star Wars The old Republic' zulegen. 
Würde es angemessen laufen? Wenn 'JA' auf welchen Einstellungen?

Mfg,
Torben


----------



## derP4computer (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Hast du hier mal geschaut Star Wars The Old Republic: Angebliche minimale Systemanforderungen bekannt - bioware, ea electronic arts, systemanforderungen, swtor - star wars the old republic ?
Und hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...raussetzungen-angeblich-bekannt-geworden.html


----------



## Torben456 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Hast du hier mal geschaut Star Wars The Old Republic: Angebliche minimale Systemanforderungen bekannt - bioware, ea electronic arts, systemanforderungen, swtor - star wars the old republic ?
> Und hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...raussetzungen-angeblich-bekannt-geworden.html


 
Die Systemanforderungen sind mir bekannt, aber ich Vertrauen den meistens nicht^^ 

Deswegen wäre es cool, wenn einer durch eigene Erfahrung sagen könnte ob es laufen wird, weil er/sie vielleicht den selben oder sogar einen Leistungsschwächeren PC hat.


----------



## Dennis19 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Gibt es von SW:TOR keine Demo? 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Nope, keine Demo, kein Trial, kein Test.


----------



## sh4sta (2. März 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Also es lief auch auf meinem alten PC.

C2D E6700 @ 2,66ghz
4 GB Ram (DDR 2 800er) und einer
ATI 3870 x2 

auf mittleren Details. Lief auch flüssig solange man den Schatten komplett aus hatte.


----------



## Zyklon83 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*



sh4sta schrieb:


> Also es lief auch auf meinem alten PC.
> 
> C2D E6700 @ 2,66ghz
> 4 GB Ram (DDR 2 800er) und einer
> ...



Aber mit sicherheit nicht auf der Flotte


----------



## slayerms (3. März 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

eigl schon


----------



## sh4sta (3. März 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Auch auffer Flotte lief es flüssig, aber auch nur solange die Schatten komplett aus waren.


----------



## Scroll (3. März 2012)

ich habe iwie das gefuhl das das spiel mit alter hardware flussiger lauft als wie mit aktueller? wenn ich schaue manche haben alte hw und konnen z.B. auf mittel spielen und andere haben aktuellere, schnellere pcs und konnen auch bloss auf mittel spielen  verkehrte welt...

mfg


----------



## Bambusbar (3. März 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Noe, das liegt wohl eher daran, dass die Leute alle eine unterschiedliche Vorstellung von "flüssig" haben.
Der eine erkennt es nicht, ob man jetzt mit 60, 100 oder nur 30 FPS spielt, der andere wiederrum bekommt bei nem Framdrop von 60 auf 40 schon die Krise. :>

Flüssig ist halt nicht gleich flüssig.


----------



## NexusEXE (5. März 2012)

Mit einer gtx 550 ti sollte es bei max detail und 4xAA auf 30 frames laufen xD ich habe eben noch eine alte 8600 gt und da läuft es nicht mal mit miserabelsten einstellungen.


----------



## NexusEXE (25. April 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:
			
		

> Noe, das liegt wohl eher daran, dass die Leute alle eine unterschiedliche Vorstellung von "flüssig" haben.
> Der eine erkennt es nicht, ob man jetzt mit 60, 100 oder nur 30 FPS spielt, der andere wiederrum bekommt bei nem Framdrop von 60 auf 40 schon die Krise. :>
> 
> Flüssig ist halt nicht gleich flüssig.



Ich bin einer dieser framedrop psychos xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage und zwar wollte ich mir die Woche 'Star Wars The old Republic' zulegen.
> Würde es angemessen laufen? Wenn 'JA' auf welchen Einstellungen?
> ...


 
Ja, läuft, mit relativ hohen Settings (ohne FSAA).


----------



## Mysti (25. April 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Es gibt ein trial du musst nur jmd mit aktivem acc finden der dich wirbt, dann kannst du s probieren..


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

...oder 'nen Weekend Pass nutzen, wenns ihn mal wieder gibt...


----------



## MourDog (26. April 2012)

*AW: Reicht mein System aus, für SWtoR?*

Normalerweise sollte das Game auf deinem PC laufen, erwarte jedoch keine schöne Grafik und von 50 FPS im Durchscnitt wirst du auch weit entfernt sein.

Wenn du einen Trial Account haben willst PM mir deine Mail adresse!


----------

